# Foerderband takten



## roadrunner (7 August 2009)

Ich suche eine geeignete Antriebstechnik um ein kleines Förderband zu takten.
Momentan ist ein 0,37kW Trommelmotor mit FU verbaut, der aber nicht schnell genug reagiert.

ca. 60 Takte / min

Das Band ist ca 1,5m lang und ca 400mm breit.

Der Takt kommt POT frei von einer vorgelagerten Maschine.

Ich hätte an einen kleinen Servo gedacht, jedoch ist die Auswahl ziemlich groß (Siemens).
Vielleicht kann jemand einen Vorschlag machen.

Gruß
roadrunner


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2009)

da gibt es Siemens, SEW, KEB, Lenze, Beckhoff...und und und
ich bevorzuge aber SEW, weil damit relativ schnell ans Ziel kommt


----------



## Superkater (10 August 2009)

60 Takte / min.
Das heißt eine Stop/Go Betrieb mit 1 Sekunden Takten und die beiden Rampenzeiten sind max. 50..500ms lang.
Ein Servo mit Reserve schafft das sicher ohne Probleme ohne dass der Motor zu heiß wird, aber ich denke die Mechanik wird die schnellen Anfahrtszeiten nicht ganz verkraften.
Unsere Firma baut auch Förderbänder, aber bei solchen Taktzeiten werden die Lager bei den Antriebswellen zu sehr belastet, auch wenn die Gurtspannung sehr locker ist.
Sprich doch mit der Mechanikfirma über dein Vorhaben mit dem Servo.
In unserer Firma setzen wir Servos von Siemens (PM340 Leistungsteile mit CU310) und SEW (Movidrive B Umrichter) ein. Die Servomotoren von Siemens sind meiner Ansicht vom Wicklungsaufbau die besten.


----------



## Deltal (10 August 2009)

Ich denke das jeder FU der mit Vektorregelung arbeitet schnell genug sein müsste. 

Für eine Servorregelung brauchst du auf jeden Fall eine Rückmeldung vom Motor.


Mal ne doofe Frage, aber habt ihr es mal mit nehm Schütz probiert? Selbst bei voll aufgedrehtem FU (min. Rampen usw) reagiert ein FU meistens langsamer als ein Schütz.


Ist die Laufzeit vom Objekt auf dem Band vorgegeben oder geht das über Zeit etc? Denn dann kannst du Probleme mit dem Schlupf an der Trommel bekommen.


----------



## peter(R) (10 August 2009)

Schon mal überlegt, was das Zeug auf dem Band bei so kurzen Taktzeiten macht (umfallen, rumrutschen u.ä.)? Wie weit fährt denn das Band bei einem Takt ???

peter(R)


----------



## knorpe (10 August 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Schon mal überlegt, was das Zeug auf dem Band bei so kurzen Taktzeiten macht (umfallen, rumrutschen u.ä.)? Wie weit fährt denn das Band bei einem Takt ???
> 
> peter(R)



der anwendungsfall für sowas würde mich auch mal interressieren...


----------



## roadrunner (13 August 2009)

Der Takt wird von einem "Hackfleichportionierer" vorgegeben.
Das nachgeschaltete Band soll sich in dem Takt mitbewegen damit das Produkt gleichmäßig auf dem Band liegt. Nach diesem Band läuft das Produkt weiter in ein Messer (Guillotine), das auch taktet.

Ich habe jetzt einen MM420 genommen um den Trommelmotor zu steuern.
Mit einer steilen Rampe von 0,1s und der "Compoundbremsung" schafft er den gewünschten Takt.

Das ganze geht aber sicherlich auf die Lebensdauer des Motors.
Darum wollte ich da eigentlich einen Servo o.ä. einsetzen, habe aber noch keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2009)

roadrunner schrieb:


> Das ganze geht aber sicherlich auf die Lebensdauer des Motors.
> Darum wollte ich da eigentlich einen Servo o.ä. einsetzen, habe aber noch keine Erfahrung damit.


 
Ich würde es darauf ankommen lassen.
Wenn die Motorlager vernünftig sind, dann sollte es keinerlei Probleme geben.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## roadrunner (13 August 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich würde es darauf ankommen lassen.
> Wenn die Motorlager vernünftig sind, dann sollte es keinerlei Probleme geben.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Der Motor wird das schon schaffen wenn er nicht zu heiß wird durch das bremsen. 
Ich mach mir mehr sorgen um das Getriebe in der Trommel.
Das dürfte von Haus aus etwas mehr spiel haben, und beim bremsen hört man das auch ein wenig.

Mal schauen wie lange er hält. 

Gruß
roadrunner


----------



## peter(R) (13 August 2009)

Genau da würde ich schätzen könnte es Probleme im Dauerbetrieb geben. Durch die relativ kurze Anlauf und Bremszeit zieht das Ding praktisch immer den vollen Strom den der Umrichter hergibt. Also deutlich mehr als den Nennstrom. Gleichzeitig wird der Lüfter nie einen andauenden Luftstrom zum Kühlen erzeugen. Ich würde mal die Temperatur im Dauerbetrieb längerfristig prüfen und evtl. über einen Fremdlüfter der unabhängig ist von der Motordrehzahl nachdenken.

peter(R)


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Genau da würde ich schätzen könnte es Probleme im Dauerbetrieb geben. Durch die relativ kurze Anlauf und Bremszeit zieht das Ding praktisch immer den vollen Strom den der Umrichter hergibt. Also deutlich mehr als den Nennstrom. Gleichzeitig wird der Lüfter nie einen andauenden Luftstrom zum Kühlen erzeugen. Ich würde mal die Temperatur im Dauerbetrieb längerfristig prüfen und evtl. über einen Fremdlüfter der unabhängig ist von der Motordrehzahl nachdenken.
> 
> peter(R)



Der Strom, den ein Motor an einem Umrichter zieht bzw. ziehen kann, ist deutlich geringer als bei direktem Einschalten mit einem herkömmlichen Schütz.
Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, dann handelt es sich um einen Trommelmotor. Da denke ich, dass die Mechanik hier eher das Problem ist.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## peter(R) (13 August 2009)

@ Blockmove
schon richtig. Aber das (üblicherweise benutzte) 150% des Nennstroms als Stromgrenze ist halt doch deutlich mehr als Nennstrom. Da das Gleiche auch beim abbremsen gilt kann man in diesem Fall eigentlich sagen, daß der Betrieb nur aus Beschleunigen und Bremsen besteht also aus ca. 150% des Nennstroms. Bei der Taktzeit ( bei 500ms ein und 500ms aus ) immer nur an der Stromgrenze hängt. Da kanns auf Dauer auch zu warm werden. Ein Kaltleiter im Motor wäre da wohl ziemlich hilfreich. Der MM kann glaube ich aber auch einen theoretischen Kaltleiterwert errechnen. Vielleicht ne gute Idee diese Berechnung zu aktivieren wenn es keinen Kaltleiter gibt.

peter(R)


----------



## fk- princess (24 März 2015)

ich greife das Thema mal wieder auf...

Ich habe eine ähnliche Aufgabe. ich habe alle parr Sekunden einen Festen Takt. Das Band fährt dabei immer einen festen Weg (zB immer 120mm). 

Für die Modernisierung soll (Vorschlag vom Kunden) ein SEW Umrichter mit passenden Servo eingesetzt werden. Nun habe ich mich ein wenig mit der SEW Movitools software beschäftigt und kann bei den Applikationsmodulen aber nichts finden, womit ich diese "Positionierung" umsetzten kann. Eine Endlage gibt es ja nicht wirklich, höchstens einen Sensor, der beim referenzieren als Nockensensor dient, damit nach der Referenzierung alle auf dem Band befindlichen Produktaufnahmepunkte an ihrem Platz sind.

Ich habe mir die grössten Hoffnungen bei der "Absolutpositionierung" gemacht, bin mir da aber auch ned so sicher.


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2015)

Schau dir die *Erweiterte Buspositionierung* an.
Dort gibt es auch den Modus Referenzieren. Damit kannst du dann mit deinem Nockenschalter referenzieren.
Anschliessend auf Modus Automatik und das entsprechende Mass fahren.


----------



## rogseut (5 April 2015)

Hallo
Wir haben den gleichen Anwendungsfall, schnelle Taktung mit Trommelmotor.
Jedoch sind uns innerhalb von 2 Jahren regelmässig die Getriebe der Trommelmotoren um die Ohren geflogen.
Was blieb war ein teurer Umbau von Trommelmotoren auf Getriebemotoren, damit lief es Problemlos.
Gelöst wurde es mit Lenze 8400 Stateline 0,25kW, 0,1s Rampen in Vectorregelung und Lenze GKR Getriebemotoren.
Fremdlüfter haben wir nicht benötigt da 500ms EIN und 2500ms AUS. Der Motor erwärmte sich Normal.
Was wir schon früher gemacht haben war ein größerer Antrieb mit einer Königswelle und die einzelnen Bänder
mit einer kleinen Magnet Kupplungen zugeschalten. Hatte den Vorteil das alle Bänder immer gleich schnell zu einander gelaufen sind.
Der Hauptmotor war mit einem Umrichter Drehzahlgeregelt.
Der verschleiß der Kupplungen hielt sich in Grenzen, man musst ca. alle 3 Jahre die Kupplung nachstellen das wars.


----------

